# Yunnan baiyio and I'm Yunnity



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a thread you may want to read through-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../240322-im-yunity-hemangiosarcoma-advice.html

UPenn Vet has done some clinical trials using it also. 

https://news.upenn.edu/news/compoun...urvival-time-dogs-cancer-penn-vet-study-finds

I'm sorry for Cody's diagnosis.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I worked with an integrative vet with my Toby (who didn't have hemangio), and she told me that they use Yunnan Biayo all the time in hemangiosarcoma, and have had many dogs live at least 9 quality months. 
I kept some on hand in case Toby developed a bleed in one of his soft tissue tumors, but never had to use it.
My feeling was...it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here's a thread you may want to read through-
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../240322-im-yunity-hemangiosarcoma-advice.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words.

The UPenn Vet clinical trials were in September of 2012. Are there any updates? After 4 years is the feeling that I'm Yunnity is still helping?

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

They are teaching use of it in at least some vet schools. I know they do at UF.

I know of a couple of people who use it and who do believe they got quality time using it. One woman in Atlanta got over a year, and that year was pretty great. I know a couple in St Augustine whose vet told them to get it and use it- their girl had only about 3 months of good life, then one day just did not want to get up. They gave her the special pill (think it is red?) that comes in the pack and went to the vet, who said it was too late- so they let her go. They did not remove her spleen, which the vet also recommended early on and in her case, vet did not think it had met'd to anywhere else using U/S so I am not sure why they didn't want to remove it. 
I'm so sorry about Cody's diagnosis. I know it will be a difficult road you will walk. (HUG)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cody'sMom said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> The UPenn Vet clinical trials were in September of 2012. Are there any updates? After 4 years is the feeling that I'm Yunnity is still helping?
> 
> Connie and Cody :wavey:


There was maybe a year ago or so. I tried to find the info but couldn't. 
I thought the link was in one of those threads.

I did a Google search and found this info from 2016-

http://www.vet.upenn.edu/research/c...n-cancer-immunotherapy/canine-hemangiosarcoma


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I found a few more threads here on the forum, they are from 2016. There are a few more threads about it from 2015, I didn't post the links to these. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...mangiosarcoma-holistic-approach-treating.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-retrievers/428274-yunnan-baiyao-dosage.html


----------



## gators19 (Dec 10, 2016)

*I'm Yunity*

Hey y'all, just came across this thread. My wife and I lost our Golden (charlie) to hermangiosarcoma four months ago. Charlie had his tumor in an odd spot, over his right shoulder. We opted for surgery and then chemo and he handled both wonderfully. Along the way, I began going to a holistic vet mixed with his chemo and we did acupuncture which Charlie seemed to love. Very early on I found the I'm Yunity study and immediately purchased. We got just over 8 months with him and he was doing very well, but his tumor reappeared and his mobility was impaired. We opted to let him go in peace rather than another surgery since we knew this problem would only occur again. I believe the I'm Yunity did help extend Charlie's life and I highly recommend acupuncture as well.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I used Yunnan Bayao and Oriveda PSP-50(similar to im yunnity) for Daisy. I bought the Yunnan Bayao from activeherb.com and the PSP-50 from Oriveda.com. The I'm Yunnity was extremely expensive so i found this amazing equivalent from a quality supplement manufacturer in the Netherlands (I know out of the county supplements sounds sketchy but I did tons of research and this is a really good company). You can give both supplements together with a dose of 2 pills 2-3 times per day 1 hour before food for better absorption. I also gave her a tablespoon cod liver oil in her food.


----------



## Concernedmom (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Lisa--I really appreciate your post about the I'm Yunity equivalent you found for Daisy. Marlow has had digestion problems with I'm Yunity (the prescribed dose is 10 pills per day, 5 in a.m., 5 in p.m.--both times I tried, he had explosive mushroom-smelling diarrhea all over the house after 1 1/2 days on the pills). I am wondering if the pills from Oriveda.com might be easier on him. 5 pills at once seems a bit overwhelming. Your advice on when to give them and the addition of caster oil to food is very helpful, and I will follow that, but I may also try the oriveda psp-50. I'm pretty desperate--the vet says she hasn't heard of a similar reaction, and I wrote to the Penn study and they said they did not encounter this problem. I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy and thank you for posting. 
Marlow's mom


----------



## Brunosmom09 (Mar 6, 2020)

Concernedmom said:


> Hi Lisa--I really appreciate your post about the I'm Yunity equivalent you found for Daisy. Marlow has had digestion problems with I'm Yunity (the prescribed dose is 10 pills per day, 5 in a.m., 5 in p.m.--both times I tried, he had explosive mushroom-smelling diarrhea all over the house after 1 1/2 days on the pills). I am wondering if the pills from Oriveda.com might be easier on him. 5 pills at once seems a bit overwhelming. Your advice on when to give them and the addition of caster oil to food is very helpful, and I will follow that, but I may also try the oriveda psp-50. I'm pretty desperate--the vet says she hasn't heard of a similar reaction, and I wrote to the Penn study and they said they did not encounter this problem. I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy and thank you for posting.
> Marlow's mom





Concernedmom said:


> Hi Lisa--I really appreciate your post about the I'm Yunity equivalent you found for Daisy. Marlow has had digestion problems with I'm Yunity (the prescribed dose is 10 pills per day, 5 in a.m., 5 in p.m.--both times I tried, he had explosive mushroom-smelling diarrhea all over the house after 1 1/2 days on the pills). I am wondering if the pills from Oriveda.com might be easier on him. 5 pills at once seems a bit overwhelming. Your advice on when to give them and the addition of caster oil to food is very helpful, and I will follow that, but I may also try the oriveda psp-50. I'm pretty desperate--the vet says she hasn't heard of a similar reaction, and I wrote to the Penn study and they said they did not encounter this problem. I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy and thank you for posting.
> Marlow's mom


Question- did you get her tests done after and see improvements with the oriveda- i was debating getting that!


----------

